# molly fry deaths!!!!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

do molly fry have a high mortality rate? my sisters molly had 20 fry and now she is down to 1! all water levels are fine and the were in there own tank!


----------



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you buy the molly pregnate?? because when i bought my molly she came pregnate (i didnt know until she got fat) and she gave birth to like 13 fry all of which died ):


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

yea she bought her and she gave birth the next day. she bought a fat one because she didn't want to wait to have babys.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Trama. You wouldn't knock around a pregnant women. Getting caught and sold is stressful and she could've got smushed by a net. Also mortality rates are higher in young fish and new fish tend to be young. You don't say what kind of molly. I believe balloon mollies do have a high mortality rate. Like those double tailed goldfish, I consider balloon mollies to be a propagated strain of birth defect and they have all kinds of problems.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

she is an original black molly. yea that would be pretty stressful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they were less than half an inch long they could have been premature. There are some inbred strains that have higher mortality than others, but most likely she just got stressed and had them too early. Feed her well and wait for the next batch.


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

The fry may have been pre-mature. Or weak.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

they could have been. one is still going strong though. do you think he/she has pretty good chances of living now?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, like premature babies, the longer they live they more likely they'll be just fine.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok cool this one is at least a week old now and look pretty healthy so it should make it.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i have 1 molly and i had 7 baby mollys they all dies in the 1 2 days


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Elvis, this post is from last October. That's like 10 months ago.


----------

